# FWC project "Secret Reef" project



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I was looking online and found this web site. It has all the data taken from 2004 to 2006 including pics from the "secret reef project" done by the FWC. It is a lot of data, and if you look at their info it shows what everyone already knows. The largestspeciesof fish polled on the reefs was red snapper. This can be found on page 14. Here is the link. I just thought it was interesting and thought others might as well seeing what has happened wit the fishery lately.

http://www.reefball.org/album/florida/WestCoast/escambia/index.html


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

I hadn't seen that before. With all the discussion lately about monitoring, why hasn't this been discussed. I like the study alot, right up to the point where the assumption about the lack of larger fish is most likely mortality. They link this directly to their observations, without any proof. This would be similar to watching a food plot and assuming that because you did'nt see the big buck, he doesn't exist. Eventhough he's standing 100 yds off in the woods out of site. Do they hold off site in the distance? Who knows.

Chris


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

As someone who use to spearfish a lot, I can say yes, the larger fish do tend to hang on the outskirts of the reef just like the big bucks whichv you never see on the food plot because they stay in the woods. You don't get big by being stupid!


----------

